# Just joined IBS-D running my like



## carolyn lee (Jan 15, 2016)

Just joined. IBS-D running my life since c.diff. Fecal transplant Nov 2013 cured the c.diff. Suffer with abdominal pain daily. Post-infection inflamation? I've tried every probiotic out there. My doctor just switched me from Bentyl to Levbid for cramps and spasms - no relief. I usually take 2 lomotil every morning to get me away from the bathroom. I take Amitriptyline(Elavil)...Just started Rezvera....Looking for some hope.


----------

